# Couple from Sunday



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Just wanted to post a couple of pics I took Sunday of my girls in my TBH. They had 1 1/2 bars of 70% capped honey a month or so ago. We have been in a derth and now they have almost none. They have been bringing in pollen like crazy just not much nectar. Only thing blooming is snow on the prairie or mountian and sunflowers. I am going to start feeding tomorrow. So. Do yall see any problems? The pics are the same. One is just zoomed in.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice pic, that's a good looking frame of pollen. Yea, set a feeder on them and the queen will start laying more. Ain't this just the best hobby ever?


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Nice pix, Derek. Did you build your TBH? They are fun aren't they?

Next year, or even this year, plant some Grandpa Ott morning glories. They do well in our hot climate, and the bees and hummingbirds are working them pretty heavily right now. I think the bees are getting nectar because I haven't seen any of them carrying the white pollen from the flowers. They reseed well, and sprout and grow easily. If you can't find seeds, let me know. I have plenty of plants that are shedding seeds. In fact, I planted seeds last week from my currently growing plants and they are coming up profusely. It's an heirloom variety and it's tough, plus it adds some nice dark purple to the gardenscape.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes I did build it. Really easy to do. I like it alot. I got a late start this year. (Being my first) and was able to knock it out in one weekend. I think it has been a great way for me to get started and get some exp. I have been building lang equip all summer getting ready for next year.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

You're making me jealous again, Derek!...Stop that successful stuff right now, or I'll pout.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

LtlWilli said:


> You're making me jealous again, Derek!...Stop that successful stuff right now, or I'll pout.


lol. Thanks. How's yours been doin? Haven't herd from ya in a while.


----------

